# 1 HERF CNX so we relocate



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

OK all the South Fl Gang were intending to rent a van and drive the 2 hrs it takes to get from West Palm Bch to Melbourne. The new B&M to open is delayed by a few weeks, so HERF location is transfered back to WPB. So we (wife & I) travel the 2 hrs down to them. I bring sticks for trading, bombing, and self defense along w/some bottles of Booze and BBQ (homemade) sauce. We walk in and exchange fire and when the smoke clears the Snkbyt 45th BD Herf starts. Had great smokes, pizza, RUM & a great time. thanks Gang

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php/ppuser/4161/cat/500

Note: at no time did any trash can get used for pizza deposits (see pic from last BD Herf)


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Good time just like always, thanks for coming down snkbyt. And thanks for the sauce.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Kick Ass Pics Alex!!!! Thanks for coming down to celebrate your Birthday with us!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

like stated above,wife & I enjoyed (as always) are time (11/18) spent HERF'n w/the So FL Gang, thanks for having us


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn...how'd I miss this?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice pics guys !!

Looks like you guys had a blast. 

Nice line up of cigars you have there.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

We had a blast as usual.

Alex, not only did we onslaught you but we had a blast beating up on Al after you left.
Left my jar of sauce behind but Ron took it and is safekeeping it (for me, yeah, sure, hoping I forgot) .
I will catch up with them this weekend and pick it up.
Thanks and enjoy the smokes.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Damn...how'd I miss this?


Stop hiding.
Come on out a bit more often.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Stop hiding.
> Come on out a bit more often.


It woulda helped if someone had let me know it was happening...:tg


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> It woulda helped if someone had let me know it was happening...:tg


OK Marc,
Try this.
Log on CS.
Go to "Herf Information".
See thread related to South Florida herfs (hint - as with this thread, not always labeled "South Florida").
Look at personal calendar.
If date open, pencil in herf.
Gather cigars.
Drive to location.

I would have called you but it seems that lately, you post a thread for a herf and you are the one that doesn't show.:r 
You want to head up there this Saturday?
Seems those four nuts Ron, Andrew and Mike, along with the 5th Beatle, Al, are always partying on Saturdays anyway so you can basically pencil in any Saturday as a sure South Florida herf.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> OK Marc,
> Seems those four nuts Ron, Andrew and Mike, along with the 5th Beatle, Al, are always partying on Saturdays anyway so you can basically pencil in any Saturday as a sure South Florida herf.


Uh............yeah, what the hell else are we gonna do!

Come on up Marc, if need be you can get a haircut up here! 
ATL


----------

